# Anatolians!



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I used to raise angora goats and used a GP for years. He would take off after coyotes and leave the goats, once for 2 days!! When he was nearing retirement I tried an Anatolian and she was great. Nice manners and stayed with her goats, wonderful dog!! I was wondering about other's experiences with these dogs?!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't have personal experience, but was on my friends goat ranch yesterday (Boar goats on 600 acres) and he uses Anatolian/GP crosses and he swears by them!


Tim


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I made a huge mistake and took one that came off an Alpaca ranch - listed by the Anatolian rescue but they admitted that they had not evaluated her. Owners told me that she was "dominant" with their Lab, but played with their male Pyr. I suspect they just didn't want to deal with what they knew they should do. She was determined to KILL my male Pyr because he wouldn't submit to her. It's true with ANY dog, but probably more with LGDs because of the nature of what they can do - choose your breeder wisely.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I plan on trying these when we have the space and need for another LGD. I've read and researched about them and the big difference I'm seeing between them and GPs is they have a tendency to mark strange humans as predators too. Where GPs tend to mark other animals as preds, but tend to be much more tolerant of humans(strange or familiar).

So Anatolians have a higher bite rate towards humans. Not a bad thing, just depends on what you're looking for. The goat breeder down the street, picked GPs because the school kids would come out to see the goats. But they stopped that and her 7 GPs are desensitized to people and she's had champion goats go missing, despite have 7(!!) GPs to get through to get at the goats. She rehomed most of the GPs to other breeders and is now contemplating trying Maremma/Anatolians crosses. 

That was actually the draw to the Anatolians for me. We worry more about 2 legged predators than 4. So we were researching LGDs who are a little more wary of strange people. 

That being said, I have met GP that ignored my presence on their farm until I neared the sheep, then I got a warning "bump" in the behind to leave those sheep alone. So as with any dog or animal period, it comes to bloodline and training, seeking a certain breed just makes certain traits more readily available.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We had one akbash which is very similar. Honestly, he was much more aggressive than any GP. I personally wouldn't have the breed here where we live because there are too many kids coming and going too often. But, if you live alone way in the outback somewhere with no risk of strangers coming to your home often, they would be a wonderful guard dog.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I read an autobiography where the woman bought an Anatolian as a farm guard dog. He was excellent. She was told to never tie him out. She had him on a chain for less than a half hour and the dog turned from a prince into a nightmare. She had to put up secure high fencing to make sure he didn't attack anyone. Moral of the story- NEVER put this dog on a tie out, even for a few minutes.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

wolffeathers said:


> That was actually the draw to the Anatolians for me. We worry more about 2 legged predators than 4. So we were researching LGDs who are a little more wary of strange people.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I had set my heart on some Anatolians until I read a number of postings about their non-stop barking. One poster said that they always knew when a particular Anatolian was awake because it was always barking, day or night. At night they bark to warn predators away, which is a good thing, unless you have neighbors close enough to be bothered or unless you will be bothered by it.
> ...


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

wolffeathers said:


> That was actually the draw to the Anatolians for me. We worry more about 2 legged predators than 4. So we were researching LGDs who are a little more wary of strange people.


I think Komondors, Kuvasz and Tibetan Mastiffs have more of a tendency to be human-aggressive than Anatolians and GP's.


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I have an anatolianxGP cross (25% Anatolian) and she's a chicken around people (not sure where this came from as I've had her from birth). Most of the time, she stays close to her herd/flock. Doesn't want anything to do with any other humans than her own. If she's not put in with the goats and chickens, she watches over the horses and barn cats. Since moving, I've discovered she's an amazing trail riding buddy. A neighbor's dogs came running out and Eliza kept them from the app. 

That said, I did have a VERY human aggressive GP that I returned to his previous owner. He was just ok with me but I couldn't trust him with anyone else.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad to hear other experiences with Anatolians. I haven't dealt with them myself, was just recalling what I had read from other places. (Another forum discussing the different LGD breeds)

Our current LGD(the one I call a GP) is actually a GP/Komondor. I call him a GP out of habit, easier for other people(non livestock folk) to recognise and shorter to type. LOL His mother was a Komondor and the father was a Great Pyr. We tryed to pick the pup that looked most like the father(GP) because I couldn't stand the Komondor fur. He even has the double dew claws. He's a work on progress, only about 8 months now.

I'm glad someone started this thread because I've always been interested in the Anatolian. Once our 8month old pup matures, I hope to get him a partner.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I have two Anatolians right now. I used to have Pyrs. Talk about your night barkers!

If my male barks, I get up and see what is going on.

My experience has been that Pyrs are harder on poultry. With the Anatolian, I can free range my birds now.

I did socialize my pups,(didn't want anyone getting bitten) but they love their sheep. I will say that they are sharper than Pyrs. When my female has pups, she wants to bite strangers.

My male:









My female:










I like the mentality of the Pyr, but I don't miss the night barking, the coat maint, or trying to keep them at home. Prys seem to be oblivious to traffic, and love to lie in the road. My Anatolians can get out, but they love to be with their sheep. They will come out to see me and get their attention, but they head back pretty soon.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

FarmerRob said:


> I had set my heart on some Anatolians until I read a number of postings about their non-stop barking.


All LGDs bark, mainly at night.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We ran Anatolians with our sheep... absolutely fantastic dogs! Ours were great at their job and super sweet as well. They do bark all night.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

My only frustration with Anatolians is trying to get them to do something they haven't decided they want to do. Face it - obedience trial winners they will never be. Mine will give you that look of - "I'll get back to you in a while about that last command you just gave me." Or the "who me - were you talking to me???"


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> My only frustration with Anatolians is trying to get them to do something they haven't decided they want to do. Face it - obedience trial winners they will never be. Mine will give you that look of - "I'll get back to you in a while about that last command you just gave me." Or the "who me - were you talking to me???"


I thought that applies to the majority of LGDs? Goose does the same, listens when he wants to and then takes foreverrrrr to do something when he doesn't. If there's food involved he's the perfect angel, when it's just a command he looks over his shoulder at you and goes "who me? surely not me?". The intelligence is there, the will to please not so much. I guess that's what happens when you breed an animal to stay with sheep no matter what and have little human interaction. Almost all breed descriptions warn of their stubborness. So I don't believe it is an Anatolian thing, it's an LGD thing.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

wolffeathers said:


> The intelligence is there, the will to please not so much.


My Akbash is without a doubt the smartest dog I've ever owned, but smart does not equal trainable! He is fairly obedient for an LGD; he comes when called and will stop doing something when you tell him to, but when it comes to doing something he doesn't want to do--like a bath--you're dealing with 130 pounds of bellowing resistance that cannot be reasoned with.

We did teach him "gimmie five" for a food reward, and it's pretty cute when he gives you a high-five, since he's as tall as I am.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Wolf Flower said:


> like a bath--you're dealing with 130 pounds of bellowing resistance that cannot be reasoned with.


I could see it now! 

We have been desensitizing Goose to them since the day we brought him home. Except he gets tied to a tree and then 3 of us tackle him with soap and a waterhose. 

The first bath he got was after he watched FIL bury a chicken that had drowned in the pond(and was there for quite a while). Of course after they left he dug it up and promptly rolled in it. Oh my goodness, he melted your nosehairs if he got within 20ft of ya. So his first bath was with Dawn Dish soap(the blue formula) and baking soda! ((He also got his teeth brushed with baking soda)). He was the brightest, most white dog around, he had a glare coming off of him when we were through with him.

It worked great though! If you ever need to get dead rotting carcass off of an animal, that's the way to do it. Dawn Dish Soap and baking soda.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

wolffeathers said:


> It worked great though! If you ever need to get dead rotting carcass off of an animal, that's the way to do it. Dawn Dish Soap and baking soda.


Yes, in fact a recipe of Dawn, Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda is an old recipe to remove skunk odor, and it works pretty well. I use baking soda a lot in my grooming shop for stinky dogs, and it works great. Really cuts the odor and leaves them fresh and fluffy.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

If it is on the farm... it belongs to the dogs! or in this case a new bottle baby. 


Love at first site.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Great Picture, Westbrook! Is that your only Anatolian?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Judy.... I have 4 Anatolians. Livestock Guardian Dogs (no matter the breed) are amazing dogs.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Westbrook,

What genders do you have and what are your arrangements? How many goats?


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Texican and I have 3 adult Anatolian Shepherd dogs. We started with 3 puppies in the spring of 2007, and we added a 4th in 2009. (We lost one of our adult males to an unknown illness/trauma) 
Raising 3 puppies together was quite the challenge; I can say that it took a good year and a half before they finally settled in and figured it all out. We are now happy with the dogs and feel that they are performing a valuable service here. You can see their pictures here: http://www.figforestfarm.com/LGDs.html


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I see someone else has Anatolian/Maremma crosses. :clap: I swear by my two boys Pak and Pala. They are fantastic guardians. Their father was a huge white Anatolian, the dam was a Maremma; came off a huge sheep outfit. Definately more asstive than my Pyrs. I have a Turkish Kangal female who I bred again this year to Pak. She had 11 puppies on 2/24. 5 are pure white like daddy, 6 are marked like classic Anatolians. In theory they could be said to be 3/4 Anatolian. The Maremma gets washed out in this cross and the Kangal and Anatolian really dominate. The Kangal and Anatolian are closely related but not the same. The Kangal is an ancient breed kept mostly pure in Turkey although there are variations in regions. I just brought over a male pup from Turkey. Anyway, here's an excuse to post some pics of the pups and mamma and daddy. Last year I bred her to both brothers. This year just Pak. You guys were mentioning aggressive towards people that is Elmas. She will stalk you if you come in my gate. She put the UPS guy on the porch, and wouldn't let him leave. Her sister and brother in California treed a lion for two days and when a stranger tried to get them off the cat, they chased him off. Definately an intense breed, not for everyone!

Elmas my Kangal and Pak this last winter:










Pak (standing) and Pala (who looks more Maremma than his brother):










Some puppy pics the litter of 2/24/11 Elmas x Pak:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Judy in IN said:


> Westbrook,
> 
> What genders do you have and what are your arrangements? How many goats?



I have 2 pairs of dogs, had 60 goats down to 10 and next month 0. My husband asked me to keep the chickens.

I am winding down... got the big 'c'

arrangements?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

birdiegirl said:


> You can see their pictures here: http://www.figforestfarm.com/LGDs.html


Rumi... not many reds around! is he an Alaturka bloodline?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

westbrook said:


> I have 2 pairs of dogs, had 60 goats down to 10 and next month 0. My husband asked me to keep the chickens.
> 
> I am winding down... got the big 'c'
> 
> arrangements?


Westbrook, 

Sorry to hear about the big "c." Hope you can get it resolved. I'd be flying to Mexico or Canada for that. 

By arrangements, I meant were the dogs together, were the males entire, did you keep them separate with their flocks?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Goatress, 

Beautiful dogs! Where are you located? How many flocks do you have? 

What is your most common predator?


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Northern Nevada. Only one goat herd, size fluxuates as I'm going to be adding some some more boers (they are more aggressive weed eaters it seems to me than my dairy breeds). Coyotes, dog packs, mountain lions, and probably in the wings, wolf packs, as they come down now from Idaho and SE Oregon.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh~ I missed this when it posted. We have an Anatolian Cricket and a Great Pyr Tater. Tater is a good dog....but just not as smart as Cricket. 









She was harder to teach~ took her longer to convince that Poultry was to be protected not played with~ but now she is going on three years old and she does fantastic with ALL the livestock. The Great Pyr Tater only wants to be with the goats and will try to get back to the goats if you put him in a different pen~ but Cricket the Anatolian is willing to guard goats, cattle, poultry, even pigs. Where ever you put her she checks out the livestock and goes about making sure nothing else touches it until I come back. But both her and Tater will run under birds barking making sure no hawks attempt a strike on the free range chickens. And now that she is an adult she is teaching my husbands Rott puppy not to chase poultry! It's amazing I thought for sure that puppy was going to be a nightmare but he is going on 5 months old now and she keeps him in control!









We are so happy with Cricket that we decided to go ahead and breed her and if it took we will have puppies out of Cricket by Buddy in about 6 weeks! Wish us luck~ we've never done puppies before....but Cricket is such a great dog we decided to give it a go!
Buddy (Buddy is also an AKC working LGD):


----------



## Blue Oak Ranch (Aug 23, 2005)

I have an Anatolian currently - she's friendly, sweet, low key, quiet, loves tummy rubs - and knows her job! I was worried about the reported "aggressive" nature of the Anatolian, but she's a doorstop when it comes to people. I need a mellow dog, because I do have the public here from time to time at the farm. My male (who I lost a couple of years ago), especially, would watch my body language when talking to strangers. If he felt he needed to, he would slowly, casually, but firmly, insert himself between me and a stranger who acted at all funny or if I was uncomfortable. Both were totally great with strange children, very important. 

I was a bit concerned at their laid back style until kidding season. I was assisting one first freshener in the pasture - and she yelled like something was killing her. Those dogs were up there in a heartbeat and READY TO KILL whatever was hurting that goat. When they saw it was me, the fangs were unbared and the fur laid down, and they licked babies and set up a posted guard shift near the doe pasture for the next couple of days. Regular shift changes, patrols, and immediate response if a coyote came within hearing, which is always within minutes of a birth, if it's at night. 

It's weird - on the barking. The Anatolians will bark only at night, and will bark low, regular barks if the coyote pack is within hearing range. They'll bark at a dog on the driveway, like any other dog. Just letting them know that there's no easy prey here. But, if a coyote or a pack is at the fence or on the driveway, they go into stealth mode. They draw back to a central location near the livestock, where they can see everything, and wait to see if a coyote will be brave. It's like they are tempting the coyotes closer. One will stay with the livestock at all times - they'll take turns at patrolling, to check fences and check for the classic bait-and-switch tactics of coyotes. But totally silent. It's eerie to see how smart they are. It would raise the hair on my arms to watch them work. 

I would never have another kind of LGD. They were well socialized, if not eager to please, very trainable with the right kind of motivation. I'm hoping to add a male puppy next year, while my girl is still young enough to help train him. She doesn't care much about the chickens, and I've had the occasional owl, hawk, and bobcat strike. Not often, but enough to make me worry about my girl's old age. 

Go for it - you won't be disappointed in a good Anatolian. 

Cheers!

Katherine


----------

